# New Build Help Request



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 15, 2021)

For starters, I have basic knowledge when it comes to computers in general, and even less when it comes to buying parts. 

PURPOSE: The system I have in mind will be used for both gaming in 1440p(FPS/MMO), rendering(Iray using Daz3D), and productivity(Adobe Photoshop, Substance Painter, etc.). No manual overclocking CPU/GPU wanted, and no exotic liquid cooling. 

?CASE: Corsair Obsidian Series 750 D Airflow Edition Full Tower ATX Case. SKU: cc-9011078-ww or something very similar of decent quality that doesn't weigh 50+lbs empty.
CASE FANS: x2 Noctua P14s redux-1500 PWM 78.69 CFM 140mm Fan (Front Intake), x1 Noctua P14s redux-1200 PWM 64.92 CFM 140mm Fan (Rear Exhaust)
GPUs: 1x RTX 3090(for primary display) + 1x Quadro RTX A6000 *when necessary, both cards will be used together to render a scene faster if scene size requires < or = to 24Gb VRAM total since it must fit on both cards individually.

?CPU: Intel Core i9 - 10900K 3.7 GHz 10-Core CPU 
?CPU COOLER: ?bequiet! Silent Loop 280mm 94.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Top Exhaust)(garbage pump, need alternative reliable brand)
?MOTHERBOARD: ??? Need one that will fit both aforementioned GPUs without proximity/thermal issues & doesn't block other slots. Preferably a Z590 with PCIe 4.0. 
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Royal DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 1.35V 128GB (4x32GB) OR G.Skill Trident Z Royal DDR4-3200MHz CL14-14-14-34 1.35V 128GB (8x16GB) -Motherboard dependent.
OS DRIVE: Seagate Firecuda 520 2TB Performance Internal Solid State Drive SSD PCIe Gen4. 
STORAGE: Western Digital Black 6TB 3.5" 7200 RPM Internal Mechanical HD. May add two more later on down the road for more storage.
?PSU: No clue! I've been told that 2x RTX 3090s require at least a 1600-watt PS to maintain system stability, so I don't know about my choice of GPUs. Seems like the few calculators I tried are not acurrate.

PERIPHERALS:
-ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR 27" 2560x1440 165 Hz Monitor 
-Corsair K95 RGB Platinum Wired Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with Cherry MX BROWN Switches 
-Corsair Harpoon RGB Wireless Optical Mouse 
-Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 THX Cert. Computer Speaker System(2 satellite + subwoofer) 
*NEED a APC UPS sufficient enough to power down system when power goes out. 

That's about it. Right now I'm stuck on the motherboard. Any ideas or see anything else I might have screwed up? Thanks!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 15, 2021)

The 10900k doesn't support pcie gen 4 so z590 might be a waste and the only option would technically be a downgrade in some areas going with an 11900k to get support. You may want to look at the 5900X/5950X which are both better in most productivity apps and support gen4 pcie as well as 2-3 gen 4 ssd natively. I like the 10900k its very good especially if you can get it for around $460 but it does have some limitations if you require gen4 bandwidth.

No mainstream board has more than 4 dimm slots so that 8x 16GB kit would be a waste of money the best current platform that would support a kit like that is TRX40/Threadripper that starts around $1400 for the cpu and around $500 for a decent mobo and come in 24/32/64 core varients although whether your software could even take advantage of that you'd need to do your research....


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 15, 2021)

Ok, lets say I opt to go with the AMD Ryzen 9 5900X cpu. 
Which motherboard would meet my needs? 
Would this RAM be compatible?
Trident Z Royal
DDR4-3200MHz CL14-18-18-38 1.45V
128GB (4x32GB)








						F4-3200C14Q-128GTRG - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3200C14Q-128GTRG. Trident Z Royal DDR4-3200 CL14-18-18-38 1.45V 128GB (4x32GB).




					www.gskill.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 15, 2021)

These are the best boards on the QVL for the memory but keep in mind whenever you are maxing out a spec like this ymmv.... You may end up having to run the dimms at a lower speed. 

MEG X570 ACE
MEG X570 GODLIKE
MEG X570 UNIFY
ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero
ROG Crosshair VIII Formula
ROG Crosshair VIII Hero / ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI)
ROG Strix X570-E Gaming

The X570 Aorus Master/Extreme should support it as well  they both support quite a bit of other 4x64GB kits my guess is this will mostly come down to the IMC on the CPU more so than the board. 

Running 128GB of ram on any mainstream system is going to be difficult you are probably much better off going with TRX40 if that is your goal that platform should run much more easily. I'm not aware of anyone on this forum trying to run 4x32 on any mainstream board you may want to wait for someone that has done what you are trying to do to chime in.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 16, 2021)

Good point! 
How about I just go with a 24-core AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X Processor. It has a 3.8 GHz base clock & 4.5 GHz boost(single core). I hope that's still good for gaming. Higher core counts and the base clock starts dropping and gets lower than a snake's ass with the 64-core. 

So now I'm back to the question of which motherboard, or rather, which TRX40? I have my eye on MSI's Creator TRX40. At the most, I would add an additional Quadro RTX A6000 later on down the road giving me a total of 1x RTX 3090 + 2x Quadro RTX A6000(SLI or non-SLI depending on rendering software updates).

Which RAM config would be best, 4x32 or 8x16? If I go with 4x32, would I be able to just add 4 more of the same RAM type & size?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 16, 2021)

You may want to wait for Zen 3 based Threadripper but the 3960X is very solid at gaming and a great overall performer. There is also a 16 core 3955WX if you don't require 24 cores. From what I remember even the 32 core is pretty great at gaming though. 

Motherboard wise can't really go wrong with the creator doesn't really have any weaknesses kinda a good middle ground between the entry level boards that are around $400 usd and the flagship that are closer to $900. i really like the zenith extreme 2 Alpha but I can tend to be an asus fanboy....

The 4x32GB would be the better of the two options imo but if you upgrade down the line you'd need to make sure both sets are identical for your best chance at success and just as with 128 with am4 you run the risk of having to lower speed for compatibility..... I'm not familiar enough with trying to max out ram on either platform so just giving you my 2 cents.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 21, 2021)

This is what I've come up with at this point. I'm still up in the "air" when it comes to proper cooling & fan orientation. The case I've chosen supports 360mm radiators on the top and front with a 140mm rear exhaust & a 120mm intake on the bottom.

CASE: View 71 Tempered Glass RGB Edition (Thermaltake) 
ALL RADIATORS & CASE FANS: Riing Quad 12/14 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition (Thermaltake)
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2 -220mm length or Corsair AX 1600i -200mm length 
CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X & no manual overclocking
TRX40 MOTHERBOARD: ASUS's ROG Zenith II Extreme or MSI's Creator TRX40 
CPU COOLER: Floe DX RGB 360 TT Premium Edition (Thermaltake) (Top Air Exhaust???)
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Royal 128Gb total 
Either DDR4-3200MHz CL14-18-18-38 1.45V 128GB (4x32GB) or DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 1.35V 128GB (4x32GB). I'm not sure right now which one would pertain to my system since I won't be overclocking the memory or cpu and has more of an aesthetic purpose.

GRAPHICS CARDS:
1x Quadro RTX A6000 and 1x EVGA Kingpin RTX 3090 w/ 360mm radiator(Front Air Intake???)

OS DRIVE: Samsung 980 Pro PCIe 4.0 NVMe M.2 2Tb
HDD STORAGE DRIVE: WD_Black Performance Desktop Hard Drive, 7200rpm, 6Tb 

I tried to maintain some semblance of consistency when it comes to the fans since I want to be able to control their RGB colors/effects using a single software solution(Thermaltake's Neon effects). Even the fans on the Kingpin's 360mm radiator fans(garbage) can be swapped out & have the RGB effects controlled separately with the rest of the case & cpu radiator fans. The RTX 3090 won't be overclocked.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 21, 2021)

Seems pretty awesome overall..... I probably would ditch the RGB for this type of build but it's your money so have fun if you are into that. Some ML or Noctua NF-A12x25 would outperform the Riing fans by a decent margin.... Can't go wrong with either board...... I have a 980 pro its great 1tb variant... The case is solid but nothing special pretty middling as far as cooling but you are going mostly liquid so that doesn't matter... The absence of a psu shroud is kinda annoying also make sure the rad for the kingpin will actually reach to the front its a pretty long case. Ram I would probably go with the cheaper variant.... Maybe if it was 14-14-14-34 at 1.35v but those timing aren't anything special for 1.45v  

I would probably just go with these....









						G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 128GB (4 x 32GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-128GTZR - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 128GB (4 x 32GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-128GTZR with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




or these









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 128GB (4 x 32GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 128GB (4 x 32GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





or if you think 128GB is plenty for the long term maybe this kit which actually does offer better timings but at a price premium due to it being decently binned bdie









						G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (2 x 32GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C18D-64GTZR - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (2 x 32GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C18D-64GTZR with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Selaya (Apr 21, 2021)

The 5950X should run 128GiB of memory just fine. There was another thread with one (or a 3950X) running 4x32 a few weeks ago. Just don't expect to OC it (which you aren't planning on doing anyways), and don't expect awesome frequency/timings on them.

You didn't mention whether you plan on doing 144hz+ because if you are you absolutely have to go with the 5950X (or build 2 separate rigs, one for gaming and one for production) because TRs suck ass at high refresh. The 5950X is as allround as it'll get.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 21, 2021)

Trident Z RGB I can swing. Aesthetically I would really like the gold Royal series, but its not an absolute must-have if the Trident Z RGB will perform better. Did they ever get the bugs worked out of their rgb control software for the RAM? I'm not interested in having it sync with my other RGB lighting(motherboard, fans, etc.) but rather just being able to change & set the static colors without having to redo it after reboots.
I may have asked this before, but which is better performance-wise: 32Gb x 4 or 16Gb x 8 ? I really don't plan on upgrading to 256Gb RAM any time soon, if at all. If there's no performance difference, I'm perfectly fine with leaving 4 DIMMs empty.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 21, 2021)

They should perform about the same assuming identical timings but the 14-14-14-34 kit is gonna have decently lower latency and still only 1.35v when you're spending what you're spending on the overall build I'd just go with the best you can afford.....

Ryzen 5000 is better for gaming but you'd need to run your gpu at x8x8  but next gen Threadripper will  destroy it performance wise at both which I still think you should wait for especially if you plan on ending up with 3x gpu at some point if you're able....


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 21, 2021)

Selaya said:


> The 5950X should run 128GiB of memory just fine. There was another thread with one (or a 3950X) running 4x32 a few weeks ago. Just don't expect to OC it (which you aren't planning on doing anyways), and don't expect awesome frequency/timings on them.
> 
> You didn't mention whether you plan on doing 144hz+ because if you are you absolutely have to go with the 5950X (or build 2 separate rigs, one for gaming and one for production) because TRs suck ass at high refresh. The 5950X is as allround as it'll get.


144Hz at what res? The most I'll be going with is 1440p with the ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR 27" 165Hz. If anything, I'll probably cap the refresh rate at 120Hz since the most graphics-intense 3d game that I play is World of Tanks at this time. Games such as CoD, Battlefield, etc., are probably best played on consoles.

Is there really that big of a difference(without manually overclocking) between the Ryzen 9 5950X(3.4GHz base/4.9GHz boost) and Threadripper 3960X(3.8GHz base/4.5GHz boost)? I would be expecting most of the graphics work to be performed by the graphics card as opposed to the CPU. Granted, if the CPU is too slow(particularly sing-core speeds), then it could be a problem, but I'm not trying to red-line refresh rates or anything to the extreme. Now I'm certain if I went with a higher core count(32 or 64), the base & boost clock speeds start dropping lower than whale shit, but I don't intend to upgrade to one of those any time soon. If I do, rest assured I'll have a separate, and much cheaper, pure gaming rig by then. 

Also, I'm not sure I can get a motherboard for the Ryzen 9 5950X that would support a Quadro RTX A6000 & RTX 3090 without there being an issue with room, blocking slots, etc., much less the RAM to support a potential VRAM pool of 72Gb. I'm also aware that SLI in non-workstations is dying fast, if it hasn't already based on the design of many newer motherboards.



oxrufiioxo said:


> They should perform about the same assuming identical timings but the 14-14-14-34 kit is gonna have decently lower latency and still only 1.35v when you're spending what you're spending on the overall build I'd just go with the best you can afford.....
> 
> Ryzen 5000 is better for gaming but you'd need to run your gpu at x8x8  but next gen Threadripper will  destroy it performance wise at both which I still think you should wait for especially if you plan on ending up with 3x gpu at some point if you're able....


Hmm... The only things I could find on G.Skill's website for 128Gb quad-channel kits w/ RGB that have the same specs(AMD compatible???) are: 








						F4-3200C14Q2-128GTZR - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34 1.35V 128GB (8x16GB) Featuring the award-winning Trident Z heatspreader design, the Trident Z RGB memory series combines vivid RGB lighting with awesome DDR4 DRAM performance.




					www.gskill.com
				



and 
https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...DR4-3200MHz-CL14-14-14-34-1.35V128GB-(8x16GB) 

The only other alternative I found that has 128Gb is a Dual/Quad Channel kit that has a higher tested latency: 








						F4-3200C14Q-128GTRG - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-3200 CL14-18-18-38 1.45V 128GB (4x32GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com
				




I'm beginning to wonder if they even have a 128Gb kit that is compatible with AMD TR since I turn up only 8Gb sticks when I search for stuff that is specifically for AMD . I must be missing something in the nomenclature.


----------



## claes (Apr 21, 2021)

Your PC is gonna be hot and loud with that case


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 21, 2021)

All of those kits should run without issues. As long as you stick with the asus or msi board.

On the ram product page just click qvl and then trx40 and it will tell you compatible motherboards.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 21, 2021)

claes said:


> Your PC is gonna be hot and loud with that case


I understand where you're coming from with all the glass, but its not that bad. It actually cools better than what you would think. Is it the most ideal case solution for achieving the lowest possible ambient temps inside of the case? Certainly not, but I want some aesthetic touches(yeah, vanity  ) to the build. I think it should be fine when it comes to heat given how the RTX 3090 & CPU will be cooled. The greatest amount of heat that will be generated will occur when I run both 3090 & RTX A6000 together for infrequently short amounts of time to speed up Iray preview renders or test renders. Plus the room will have its own air conditioning at some point.
As for noise, its unavoidable given what I want in the rig. However, I don't think its going to beat my 17" Alienware laptop from 2013 when it comes to noise. It must get up to over 50 decibles when the fans run.


----------



## claes (Apr 21, 2021)

Fair enough, and sorry for being flippant before  

If I might suggest, if you want bling, the PC-011D is another glass case with better airflow, but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 21, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if they even have a 128Gb kit that is compatible with AMD TR since I turn up only 8Gb sticks when I search for stuff that is specifically for AMD . I must be missing something in the nomenclature.


Threadripper uses the same memory. The max I could get out of a 3970x at 128gb density was 3400mhz fyi with gskil b-dies 3600c16 (16-16-16) kit. For most ppl a 5950x is more than enough. If you're doing real production work then a TR3 setup might be worth it if you've got the billables to support it because the cost go up 2x-3x depending on what drive support system you need.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 4, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out an airflow solution(no manual overclocking) for either 





						Core V71 Tempered Glass Edition
					

E-ATX full-tower chassis with a tempered glass window and three preinstalled fans. PCI-e riser cable is optional.




					www.thermaltakeusa.com
				



or








						View 71 Tempered Glass Edition
					

E-ATX full-tower chassis with four tempered glass windows and two preinstalled 140mm Riing Blue fans.




					www.thermaltakeusa.com
				




The previously mentioned RTX Kingpin 3090 has a 360mm radiator, and the CPU will have an AIO liquid cooler(unsure if 120, 240, 280, or 360mm). The fans for the front of the case I plan on having 3x120mm and a 120 or 140mm for the rear. 
What I'm proposing is: 
3090's radiator mounted in the top exhausting air + 120mm radiator AIO liquid cooler for CPU mounted in back exhausting air.
3x 120mm front case fans for air intake + bottom 120mm fan air intake
*Max PSU clearance 220mm using only 1 bottom fan

Not sure how practical the above proposal is, but the idea is that more heat will, overall, be going out of the case with more cool air going into it.

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X
ROG Zenith II Extreme(AMD TRX40)
EVGA SuperNOVA 1600T2 or Corsair AX1600i


----------



## claes (May 4, 2021)

Just my opinion, but I think your expectations are a little unrealistic. Neither of these cases are good for airflow, and you’re talking about cooling two 300W+ parts, one with a 120mm AIO, all in restrictive cases with poor airflow (and a possible second GPU to boot!).

I know you suggest the airflow is not as bad as I would think, but I’d encourage you to do some more research — it really is, and your build is going to be way hotter than most (not just at stock, but even if undervolted). There are much better cases out there that offer better airflow while still showcasing glass and RGB. I’d check out gamersnexus for some reviews.

If you _really_ don’t care, I’d get the core case and at least a 280mm AIO or a dual-tower for the CPU. I’d probably mount the CPU AIO in front and the GPU on the top.


----------



## Why_Me (May 4, 2021)

LANCOOL II Mesh RGB - Ultimate Airflow Chassis
					

With the mesh front, LANCOOL II MESH making great airflow in the chasis, Packing three ARGB PWM 120mm fans effectively cooling the component in user's PC build and able to control by the botton on the I/O port. 9 drive mounting space and supports 384mm maximum GPU length and 176mm maximum hight...




					lian-li.com


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 4, 2021)

claes said:


> Just my opinion, but I think your expectations are a little unrealistic. Neither of these cases are good for airflow, and you’re talking about cooling two 300W+ parts, one with a 120mm AIO, all in restrictive cases with poor airflow (and a possible second GPU to boot!).
> 
> I know you suggest the airflow is not as bad as I would think, but I’d encourage you to do some more research — it really is, and your build is going to be way hotter than most (not just at stock, but even if undervolted). There are much better cases out there that offer better airflow while still showcasing glass and RGB. I’d check out gamersnexus for some reviews.
> 
> If you _really_ don’t care, I’d get the core case and at least a 280mm AIO or a dual-tower for the CPU. I’d probably mount the CPU AIO in front and the GPU on the top.








						Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design
					






					www.phanteks.com
				




That looks like another good one, but I'll probably end up having to mount a 360mm radiator for the cpu cooler in the front as an intake.



Why_Me said:


> LANCOOL II Mesh RGB - Ultimate Airflow Chassis
> 
> 
> With the mesh front, LANCOOL II MESH making great airflow in the chasis, Packing three ARGB PWM 120mm fans effectively cooling the component in user's PC build and able to control by the botton on the I/O port. 9 drive mounting space and supports 384mm maximum GPU length and 176mm maximum hight...
> ...


PSU = 210mm max, won't work. I want to have at least 220mm clearance.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 4, 2021)

Have you looked into the 011 XL?









						PC-O11D XL - E-ATX ,ATX Full To wer Gaming Computer Case
					

Bigger in every way a mighy powerful chassis. Modular design flexiblity for any configuration. Hot swappable drives.spacious for multiple and bigger components.Seamlessly supporting E-ATX motherboards.RGB lighting sync front panel addressable RGB. Tempered Glass on the Front, and Left Side...




					lian-li.com
				




Meets your psu size requirements and when properly configured provides excellent airflow/cooling.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Have you looked into the 011 XL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was one of the first cases I looked at because its light. 









						Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL Review
					

The Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL is the next chassis in collaboration with Der8auer and represents a larger variant of the original O11 Dynamic not only allowing for more storage and cooling but also the change to sprinkle in a slew of functional and cosmetic additions.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




*PSU: 210mm*

So unless I can be guaranteed(unlikely) that I'll get my hands on a 1600watt Corsair PSU(200mm), its off the table. Plus there are consistent negative reviews on that particular PSU regarding the cable quality.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 4, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> *PSU: 210mm*
> 
> So unless I can be guaranteed(unlikely) that I'll get my hands on a 1600watt Corsair PSU(200mm), its off the table. Plus there are consistent negative reviews on that particular PSU regarding the cable quality.




If you look at the actual manufacturers spec page this is what it says


*PSU*220 mm (max 280mm)

Not sure why TPU has it listed as 210...... Maybe it's a copy and paste from the smaller variant. But even it can support a larger psu than 210mm



Even the standard version supports a larger than 210mm if you look at the manufacturers spec page.....


*PSU*2，(L)210mm~255mm(max)



Oh you can't use the metal bracket for anything longer than 220mm on the XL or 210mm on the standard with it removed its 255mm and 280mm.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> If you look at the actual manufacturers spec page this is what it says
> 
> 
> *PSU*220 mm (max 280mm)
> ...


Its a stupid nomenclature Lian Li is using for the product line that is easily confused when searching for reviews on it. The one you referred to is an pc-011d-rog while the other is the non-rog certified product. If the specs are correct on Lian Li's website, then I would gladly use that case over the View 71. 
I'll have to figure out where I can put the radiators depending on how much length I have to play with between the radiators & the GPU/CPU. I might have to put the 360mm CPU radiator on the top(exhaust) and the 360mm GPU radiator on the bottom(intake) + 3x 120mm fans on the side(intake) and 1x 120mm fan on the back(exhaust). Sound good?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 4, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Its a stupid nomenclature Lian Li is using for the product line that is easily confused when searching for reviews on it. The one you referred to is an pc-011d-rog while the other is the non-rog certified product. If the specs are correct on Lian Li's website, then I would gladly use that case over the View 71.
> I'll have to figure out where I can put the radiators depending on how much length I have to play with between the radiators & the GPU/CPU. I might have to put the 360mm CPU radiator on the top(exhaust) and the 360mm GPU radiator on the bottom(intake) + 3x 120mm fans on the side(intake) and 1x 120mm fan on the back(exhaust). Sound good?




I would do the cpu on the side exhaust and the gpu at the top... on the 011 dynamic XL.... With AIO the inlet/outlet needs to be above the CPU/GPU.
I guess you could do gpu with its tubes down with the side mounting position.


Dual AIO isn't really ideal for any case.... but the 011 dynamic gives you the best chance of it working...


Like this....





Or this but with a 360 in top.... This is the smaller variant which has less room the XL has more space.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 4, 2021)

Ok, for Intake:
360mm CPU radiator side, 3x 120mm bottom

For exhaust:
360mm GPU radiator top, 1x 120mm rear


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 4, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Ok, for Intake:
> 360mm CPU radiator side, 3x 120mm bottom
> 
> For exhaust:
> 360mm GPU radiator top, 1x 120mm rear



You'll probably have to mess around with it to see what works best 

Top/side/rear exhaust with bottom intake may work better with the bottom fans spinning faster than the rest..... You'll have to experiment especially once you add a 3rd gpu.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> You'll probably have to mess around with it to see what works best
> 
> Top/side/rear exhaust with bottom intake may work better with the bottom fans spinning faster than the rest..... You'll have to experiment especially once you add a 3rd gpu.


I doubt I'll be adding a 3rd GPU any time soon since I'll have a Kingpin RTX 3090 & RTX A6000. 
The thing I see with only having the bottom fans as intakes is I might end up with a lot more air going out of the case than going in if both the CPU & GPU are taxed with rendering(which might crop up if I use both GPUs). Not sure if this would be a good or bad thing other than having more dust build up over time.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 5, 2021)

With mine i do side/bottom intake and top/rear exhaust it work's really well.... I run intake 600-800rpm and exhaust 800-1000rpm


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 27, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> If you look at the actual manufacturers spec page this is what it says
> 
> 
> *PSU*220 mm (max 280mm)
> ...


Lian Li has quite a few different versions/models of that particular case and it is very very difficult to find. Fortunately, we were able to get the one I was after which means no issue with the PS. This is where I'm at now with regards to parts: 

*CASE: Lian Li O11DXL-X O11 Dynamic XL ROG Certified (Black) ATX Full Tower Gaming Computer Case (Acquired)
*CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X (Acquired)
*PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2, 80+ TITANIUM 1600W (Acquired)
*GRAPHICS CARD: EVGA Kingpin RTX 3090 w/ 360mm radiator (Acquired)

Parts selection changed/updated:
*MOTHERBOARD: MSI Creator TRX40 Motherboard (Acquired)
*CASE/RADIATOR FANS: Thermaltake Riing Quad 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition x10.
*OS DRIVE: from Seagate Firecuda 520 2TB Performance Internal Solid State Drive SSD PCIe Gen4 to 2TB Rocket Q4 NVMe PCIe 4.0 M.2 2280 Internal SSD Solid State Drive with Heatsink.
*CPU COOLER: from Thermaltake Floe DX RGB 360 TT Premium Edition to Asus Ryujin 360.
*MONITOR: from ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR 27" 2560x1440 165 Hz 4ms Monitor to ASUS ROG Strix XG279Q 27” HDR Gaming Monitor, 1440P WQHD (2560 x 1440), Fast IPS, 170Hz, G-SYNC Compatible, Extreme Low Motion Blur Sync (ELMB SYNC), 1ms DisplayHDR.

The Sabrent comes with a decent heat sink and is more readily available. The hose configuration(specifically on the cpu side) on the cpu cooler is more flexible for different radiator orientations vs the Thermaltake. As for the monitor, its like $500+ cheaper than the ROG Swift, and slightly faster. The ASUS motherboard I was after wasn't available, so I opted to go with MSI's. Moving along here slowly, but surely.


----------



## claes (May 28, 2021)

(Check the post above yours)


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 28, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Lian Li has quite a few different versions/models of that particular case and it is very very difficult to find. Fortunately, we were able to get the one I was after which means no issue with the PS. This is where I'm at now with regards to parts:
> 
> *CASE: Lian Li O11DXL-X O11 Dynamic XL ROG Certified (Black) ATX Full Tower Gaming Computer Case (Acquired)
> *CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X (Acquired)
> ...


well, too late i guess 



claes said:


> (Check the post above yours)


Damn, cant believe members of this thread, never warned him against threadripper for gaming builds, an R9 5950X would have been a better overall CPU for his use case


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 28, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> well, too late i guess
> 
> 
> Damn, cant believe members of this thread, never warned him against threadripper for gaming builds, an R9 5950X would have been a better overall CPU for his use case


Warn me about what? Are you saying that I can't game with it, and if so why not? What did we miss? 
Did you read my original post? 
It is my understanding that Threadrippers are on par with the other non-Threadripper CPUs in regards to gaming performance(NOT INCLUDING manual OC'ing). Now, had this particular system I'm having built were going to be used strictly for gaming then yes, I would agree with you since having a bunch of extra cores & RAM would be a waste and I would be spending a lot of extra money for nothing. 
However, this isn't the case. I want to be able to do both gaming & rendering(not necessarily always at the same time) on the same system, so the only logical option would be to get a 24-core Threadripper, which would be the sweet spot in regards to CPU clock speed for games & a higher core-count for programs that can take advantage of it.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 28, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Warn me about what? Are you saying that I can't game with it, and if so why not? What did we miss?
> Did you read my original post?
> It is my understanding that Threadrippers are on par with the other non-Threadripper CPUs in regards to gaming performance(NOT INCLUDING manual OC'ing). Now, had this particular system I'm having built were going to be used strictly for gaming then yes, I would agree with you since having a bunch of extra cores & RAM would be a waste and I would be spending a lot of extra money for nothing.
> However, this isn't the case. I want to be able to do both gaming & rendering(not necessarily always at the same time) on the same system, so the only logical option would be to get a 24-core Threadripper, which would be the sweet spot in regards to CPU clock speed for games & a higher core-count for programs that can take advantage of it.


Thread rippers are mutli chiplet designs, meaning its essentially two CPUs glued together at once and are communicating together trough a link, this creates latency issues wish results in stuttering in some games, Thread rippers are great for servers, and rendering machines, but the moment gaming comes to mind get something els like a Ryzne 5950X,

Many say that the 5950X is the perfect sweet spot for powerful rendering workstation machine AND gaming, sadly, the _"enthusiast"_ in this thread failed to inform you this, wooo 24 cores yeah baby, many cores = much gayming, lol


----------



## claes (May 28, 2021)

Know-it-all doesn’t read a thread and then insults everyone lol

Stay classy TPU


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 28, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Thread rippers are mutli chiplet designs, meaning its essentially two CPUs glued together at once and are communicating together trough a link, this creates latency issues wish results in stuttering in some games, Thread rippers are great for servers, and rendering machines, but the moment gaming comes to mind get something els like a Ryzne 5950X,
> 
> Many say that the 5950X is the perfect sweet spot for powerful rendering workstation machine AND gaming, sadly, the _"enthusiast"_ in this thread failed to inform you this, wooo 24 cores yeah baby, many cores = much gayming, lol


Have you read any of my other posts in this thread?  I'm not trying to take the piss here, but you're completely missing the point(repeatedly) that my intended build is to be multi-functional.

As an example, maybe this is the choppiness/stuttering to which you're referring? 


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjL8Kroke3wAhWPWM0KHVb_BHIQFjAUegQIFBAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgamer.com%2Famds-threadripper-3990x-can-run-crysis-without-a-graphics-card%2F&usg=AOvVaw12ZGbg43NGN6d2EgMo4thr
		


So lets say I went with a 5950X and this motherboard: 




__





						MEG X570 GODLIKE | Motherboard | MSI Global
					

MEG X570 GODLIKE embodies another culmination of cutting edge design, spectacular aesthetics, and heavy duty reliability from a long line of divine flagship motherboards by MSI GAMING. Beneath the deep spectacle of Mystic Light Infinity II lies a powerful




					www.msi.com
				




So now what? I'm stuck at 128Gb RAM max & two graphics cards while not being able to add anymore graphics cards for rendering due to insufficient RAM. Sure, I'll still be able to add more graphics cards to the board, but they will be useless. Sorry, but this is nothing short of stupid. 
If I don't have to buy 2 systems(one for gaming & one for rendering), I'm not going to. At least with the Threadripper system I selected, I can upgrade to more RAM(and I will be upgrading it later on). If I find that I need a separate gaming desktop, then I can get one at a fraction of the cost of this current one and it certainly won't need an RTX 3090. 
To be honest, I don't believe I'll need a different system for gaming and think a lot of the "stuttering" claims is blown a bit out of proportion; especially when most(if not all) of the actual rendering is done by the freakin graphics card and I won't be jacking game graphics setting up to the ultra-max & redlining the FPS...



claes said:


> Know-it-all doesn’t read a thread and then insults everyone lol
> 
> Stay classy TPU


Yes, some people just see "gaming" and "Threadripper" together in the same post and just go batshit crazy without realizing there's more to the post. As I said, I think the issue of stuttering with gaming on a Threadripper is overblown. A lot of that is down to the game engine used, graphics settings/drivers, etc.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 29, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Thread rippers are mutli chiplet designs, meaning its essentially two CPUs glued together at once and are communicating together trough a link, this creates latency issues wish results in stuttering in some games, Thread rippers are great for servers, and rendering machines, but the moment gaming comes to mind get something els like a Ryzne 5950X,
> 
> Many say that the 5950X is the perfect sweet spot for powerful rendering workstation machine AND gaming, sadly, the _"enthusiast"_ in this thread failed to inform you this, wooo 24 cores yeah baby, many cores = much gayming, lol


UPDATE: The only thing I could immediately find relevant was, 
"The biggest problem gaming with Threadripper is the NUMA nodes, The cores in the CPU are separated into NUMA nodes, which helps managing memory for a large amount of cores. So if the game uses cores from different NUMA nodes performance will tank." 

Now whether this is 100% accurate info or not, I couldn't tell you since its almost a year old and probably relates to the previous generation of Threadrippers. Found in a discussion here: 
https://linustechtips.com/topic/1218555-gaming-on-threadripper-vs-normal-ryzen/ 

While no doubt the 5950X is better suited for gaming from a financial & hardware spec perspective, to say that the Threadripper(specifically the 3960X 24-core) wouldn't be an acceptable gaming platform due to stuttering is just silly. Also, if the multi-core function was that inefficient on a Threadripper, nobody would be buying them.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 29, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> UPDATE: The only thing I could immediately find relevant was,
> "The biggest problem gaming with Threadripper is the NUMA nodes, The cores in the CPU are separated into NUMA nodes, which helps managing memory for a large amount of cores. So if the game uses cores from different NUMA nodes performance will tank."
> 
> Now whether this is 100% accurate info or not, I couldn't tell you since its almost a year old and probably relates to the previous generation of Threadrippers. Found in a discussion here:
> ...


looking at your part selection, i dont even want to think how much you spend on your build, but next time when you have that much cash to blow, spend a solid day reading reviews instead of asking on forums,  professional reviews will paint a clear picture on how every part performs across multiple use cases, where as form members will give you wildly inconsistent suggestions, based on brand loyalty or what not, and spoiler alert, no reviews recommends thread ripper for gaming due to obvious reasons that you would have came aware of if you read reviews, 5950x is much faster in games and have no latency issues because its a CPU designed for extreme home builds, not servers. 

Hope you learn from this, listen to reviews, not forums. 

I hope your build gives you the satisfactory performance that you desire



MentalAcetylide said:


> o now what? I'm stuck at 128Gb RAM max & two graphics cards while not being able to add anymore graphics cards for rendering due to insufficient RAM. Sure, I'll still be able to add more graphics cards to the board, but they will be useless. Sorry, but this is nothing short of stupid


In what world wher you would need more than 128Gb for anything !!! 


MentalAcetylide said:


> To be honest, I don't believe I'll need a different system for gaming and think a lot of the "stuttering" claims is blown a bit out of proportion; especially when most(if not all) of the actual rendering is done by the freakin graphics card and I won't be jacking game graphics setting up to the ultra-max & redlining the FPS...


The CPU has to buffer the frames first before the graphics card can render them, and since the threadripper have high CPU core communication latency, there might be delayed from frame to frame before it reaches the GPU to render them which results in micro stutters, gaming is a latency sensitive scenario. Am sorry if am sounding like a duchbag but am telling you this so that next time, you pay close attention and read reviews extensively instead of asking forms

Just because something on paper have higher core count, and a higher price tag, dos not mean it will perform better in some instances, nothing is perfect


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 29, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> looking at your part selection, i dont even want to think how much you spend on your build, but next time when you have that much cash to blow, spend a solid day reading reviews instead of asking on forums,  professional reviews will paint a clear picture on how every part performs across multiple use cases, where as form members will give you wildly inconsistent suggestions, based on brand loyalty or what not, and spoiler alert, no reviews recommends thread ripper for gaming due to obvious reasons that you would have came aware of if you read reviews, 5950x is much faster in games and have no latency issues because its a CPU designed for extreme home builds, not servers.
> 
> Hope you learn from this, listen to reviews, not forums.
> 
> I hope your build gives you the satisfactory performance that you desire


First of all, I have a professional building my system that has been doing this kind of stuff for most of his life: rebuilding old Apple/Radio Shack computers, servicing/repairing/building modern servers, gaming systems, etc. My main purpose in coming here was to get a good idea of what I can & cannot do in regards to parts vs. system needs from other individuals with more experience than me. If something wasn't right or there were cheaper alternatives available that would give me the same/similar performance/aesthetics, he would point it out and make recommendations.

Secondly, you're completely ignoring my other needs and are offering advice from a perspective that is 100% obtusely fixated on redline gaming. I mean, how many times do I have to explain to you the purpose in building this system?  I already told you that a 5950X will not support more than 128Gb RAM, which is barely enough for an RTX A6000 if I don't try to use the full 48Gb VRAM in iray renders.

Thirdly, the only biased suggestions I'm seeing are coming from you, believe it or not, and its getting to the point where you're just trolling. The reason no reviews recommend a Threadripper for gaming(and that's a GAMING ONLY system) is because its a stupid-ass investment due to the fact that there are much cheaper alternatives that perform better when it comes to price vs. performance in games. Nevertheless, Threadrippers perform quite well when it comes to gaming:








						The AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X and 3970X Review: 24 and 32 Cores on 7nm
					






					www.anandtech.com
				











						AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X Review
					

AMD's 24-core Ryzen Threadripper 3960X is not as outright powerful as its 32-core big brother, but it offers plenty of punch for the price, still trouncing Intel's closest competition in the Core i9-10980XE Extreme Edition.




					www.pcmag.com
				











						AMD Threadripper 3970X and 3960X Review: High-End Domination
					

Threadripper gets a big bump, thanks to 7nm, Zen 2 and PCIe 4.0.




					www.tomshardware.com
				




The games that do yield inconsistent framerates when running on a 3960X(or other higher-core TRs) are few and I do not play them anyway... I believe I'm getting exactly what I need. Its not the best gaming system, but its certainly very far from the worst and I'll be able to render larger scenes faster & probably a host of other things that I wouldn't be able to do with a 5950X.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 29, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> First of all, I have a professional building my system that has been doing this kind of stuff for most of his life: rebuilding old Apple/Radio Shack computers, servicing/repairing/building modern servers, gaming systems, etc. My main purpose in coming here was to get a good idea of what I can & cannot do in regards to parts vs. system needs from other individuals with more experience than me. If something wasn't right or there were cheaper alternatives available that would give me the same/similar performance/aesthetics, he would point it out and make recommendations.
> 
> Secondly, you're completely ignoring my other needs and are offering advice from a perspective that is 100% obtusely fixated on redline gaming. I mean, how many times do I have to explain to you the purpose in building this system?  I already told you that a 5950X will not support more than 128Gb RAM, which is barely enough for an RTX A6000 if I don't try to use the full 48Gb VRAM in iray renders.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, enjoy your build, cheers.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 29, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> In what world wher you would need more than 128Gb for anything !!!


In the world of iray rendering. You can easily exceed 128Gb RAM when near-fully utilizing 48Gb VRAM on the A6000, depending on the scene being rendered, caustics, texture compression, etc.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 15, 2021)

All of the parts are in except for the case fans(which had to be re-shipped since the original shipment ended up somewhere in Europe) and the RTX A6000(NVidia, not a PNY), which was just ordered a few days ago. I was at the shop today and got a look at some of the parts. The Trident Z Royal RAM looks really nice! The sticks came in 4 separate boxes as pairs. 8 x 16 Gb.
To think 4.5 months have passed since starting it?!  I think a house can be built quicker than this, foundation and all, no? Well, there is a shortage of lumber currently, too. 
When its all said & done, I'll be glad & I'm definitely going to get some pictures posted of the completed build!


----------



## maxfly (Aug 15, 2021)

From what ive seen theres been exactly ONE member thats posted in this thread who actually had a tr rig(very much in line with what the OP was planning on building) funny how he never mentioned anything about gaming issues...Hmmm?
Good to see you stuck to your guns and built the best rig for your needs OP! Enjoy that that badboy!


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 15, 2021)

maxfly said:


> From what ive seen theres been exactly ONE member thats posted in this thread who actually had a tr rig(very much in line with what the OP was planning on building) funny how he never mentioned anything about gaming issues...Hmmm?
> Good to see you stuck to your guns and built the best rig for your needs OP! Enjoy that that badboy!


Here's the rig I built two years ago. Gaming...? It slays games but that's not what it was built for. I did do a FSU run with 8 dimms populated with a mild overclock... lol.









						I scored 15 460 in Fire Strike Ultra
					

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 2, 131072 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






MentalAcetylide said:


> All of the parts are in except for the case fans(which had to be re-shipped since the original shipment ended up somewhere in Europe) and the RTX A6000(NVidia, not a PNY), which was just ordered a few days ago. I was at the shop today and got a look at some of the parts. The Trident Z Royal RAM looks really nice! The sticks came in 4 separate boxes as pairs. 8 x 16 Gb.
> To think 4.5 months have passed since starting it?!  I think a house can be built quicker than this, foundation and all, no? Well, there is a shortage of lumber currently, too.
> When its all said & done, I'll be glad & I'm definitely going to get some pictures posted of the completed build!


I would avoid the case you chose. That's a bling case not great for a production rig that will be pushed hard on the regular. I'd also avoid an aio, again not enough cooling and I don't give a five what anyone says.






						Build: 3970x, dual 2080ti, 8TB m.2 RAID = Render Monster
					

I'm building a render machine for work on a variety of applications. It will be an investment in reducing completion times in rendering and content creation workloads. This is a build for an old college buddy who works in the industry. On to the component list. Also, going to start with two...




					hardforum.com


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 15, 2021)

maxfly said:


> From what ive seen theres been exactly ONE member thats posted in this thread who actually had a tr rig(very much in line with what the OP was planning on building) funny how he never mentioned anything about gaming issues...Hmmm?
> Good to see you stuck to your guns and built the best rig for your needs OP! Enjoy that that badboy!


Thanks!  When it comes down to it, rendering will be more important than the gaming, and if for some reason or other gaming takes a nosedive on the system, I can have a much smaller system built at a tiny fraction of the cost of this system later on.



thesmokingman said:


> Here's the rig I built two years ago. Gaming...? It slays games but that's not what it was built for. I did do a FSU run with 8 dimms populated with a mild overclock... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm guilty when it comes to the aesthetics/bling, lol. 
I'm not going to be redlining, doing any overclocking to the RAM/graphics cards, manual CPU OC'ing, nor running it 24/7 under heavy load, so I'm not concerned about the case thermals as much. I already knew when I picked the case that its not the most ideal for cooling. Also, the room I'm going to have it in is going to have AC and stay cooled to 65 deg. F when the system is being used. 
4 months ago, it was one of the very VERY few cases available that didn't weigh 50 lbs. or more by itself and is able to handle the PSU I needed in conjunction with the cooling solution for the graphics card & cpu.
Rest assured, the builder is going to test the shit out of it to make sure thermals stay within acceptable tolerance ranges. 

A Noctua CPU cooler would have been much better, but I don't like the idea of having all that extra weight concentrated in the CPU area of the motherboard. Its not a problem for DIY builders since they can just disassemble it before transporting the system, but for someone like myself, it would potentially be an issue.


----------



## mama (Aug 16, 2021)

claes said:


> Fair enough, and sorry for being flippant before
> 
> If I might suggest, if you want bling, the PC-011D is another glass case with better airflow, but whatever floats your boat!


I like mine: Corsair Crystal 570X White


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 16, 2021)

mama said:


> I like mine: Corsair Crystal 570X White


Yes, but irrelevant and pointless since its a smaller case and not compatible with my build and the hardware I want to be able to put inside of it.


----------



## mama (Aug 16, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Yes, but irrelevant and pointless since its a smaller case and not compatible with my build and the hardware I want to be able to put inside of it.





> Yes, but it is pretty... Oh so pretty... _"...but I want some aesthetic touches(yeah, vanity  ) to the build."_


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 16, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Thanks!  When it comes down to it, rendering will be more important than the gaming, and if for some reason or other gaming takes a nosedive on the system, I can have a much smaller system built at a tiny fraction of the cost of this system later on.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guilty when it comes to the aesthetics/bling, lol.
> ...


What? You're not even building it? I don't get this thread... anyways whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 16, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> What? You're not even building it? I don't get this thread... anyways whatever works for you I guess.


Given the cost of the parts & how hard some of them are to get, no. Its not something I would want to put together for a first-time build. 



mama said:


> I like mine: Corsair Crystal 570X White





> Yes, but it is pretty... Oh so pretty... _"...but I want some aesthetic touches(yeah, vanity  ) to the build."_



And what's your point, besides trolling?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> And what's your point, besides trolling?


Yeah the trolling needs to stop. There is nothing wrong with your build log thread.


----------

